# Dry-fire drills



## KenpoTex (Aug 30, 2006)

This site has targets that will "pop up" on the screen for dry-fire practice. 

Give it a try (and please make sure you're unloaded so you don't blow a hole through the computer screen )

http://www.rangemaster.com/


----------

